# New monitor on a old PC



## gkp_pc (May 12, 2011)

Hi all,

I am planning to buy a new monitor, DELL 20" LED preferred. I am not planning to upgrade my PC though. Its a old machine having P4 1.8GHz & 845G series IGP chipset. It does not have HD video capabilities and provides only D-SUB port. The mobo may not provide the wide screen resolutions generally used by current monitors. Would there be any problems to use wide screen LED with this PC config like distorted display etc? 

BTW, how can I check the max resolution provided by the chipset? My current resolution is 1024 x 768, but that is the limitation of my current CRT monitor I guess.

TIA.


----------



## quicky008 (May 12, 2011)

gkp_pc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am planning to buy a new monitor, DELL 20" LED preferred. I am not planning to upgrade my PC though. Its a old machine having P4 1.8GHz & 845G series IGP chipset. It does not have HD video capabilities and provides only D-SUB port. The mobo may not provide the wide screen resolutions generally used by current monitors. Would there be any problems to use wide screen LED with this PC config like distorted display etc?
> 
> ...





I do not think you'll face any compatibility issues if you try using your old PC with a new monitor that supports only HD/widescreen resolutions.One of my neighbours owns a 5 years old rig comprising a Celeron cpu and an ASrock 845G chipset based motherboard that's connected to a 19" Samsung LCD having a native resolution of 1280*720(HD 720p) and it runs just fine.As he does not have a discrete graphics card,the monitor runs off his mobo's IGP.The system normally operates at the aforestated native resolution of this monitor and so its evident that his onboard GPU supports widescreen(or HD,to be precise) resolutions.

Therefore,I reckon your mobo's IGP also supports HD resolutions as it features a similar graphics chipset.I'd advise u to wait for other experienced members to reply and then decide what you should do,depending on their recommendations.

U can use a gpu benchmarking utility like 3d mark 2006 to determine the maximum resolution that's supported by your onboard GPU.


----------



## Vickyrealcool (May 12, 2011)

Ya no problem at all. I an running benq g2220 hd on p4 2.4ghz 845 mbd at 1920x1080p wide.


----------



## gkp_pc (May 26, 2011)

Thanks. I got a new DELL IN2020M. Its working fine on my old PC with 1600x900.


----------



## Vickyrealcool (May 26, 2011)

Congrats for new monitor,what's its pricing?


----------



## gkp_pc (May 30, 2011)

priced at 6.3k


----------

